# How to wire contactor?



## yarik (Aug 22, 2015)

white wire which is coming from left side conduit( its a timer ) is my concern ....


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like it's going to the neutral for the coil (A2)


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The legend reads that this puppy is mechanically held.

Can you confirm this ?

Is this an original install, by you ?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

That is one ugly install, Yes could be a mech held contactor. Those GE's are actually really nice to work with. He didn't explain it well but I am guessing maybe one of the latching coils are bad. 
Edit: the more I look at it I think that is just a normal contactor. Probably a bad contact set.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you take a voltage reading across each set of contacts in the energized position and then in unenergized position?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It's mechanically held 

http://apps.geindustrial.com/publib...NR=Installation and Instruction|DEH-40460|PDF


----------



## yarik (Aug 22, 2015)

thank you guys, will check coils


----------

